# Tee pad it - Questions....



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Okay, might as well get the thread on this started... right, Lou??

Okay, Lou, or anyone who has bought Lou's new Tee Pad It collection for raising imprint areas:

I work with teeny tiny garments (even smaller than onesies). Can these pads be neatly trimmed to size? 

Thank you!!


Adding, found material at Conde. Since I asked the question, might as well add my own answer, update the research. 

Conde sells a huge sheet of pad material for under $16 dollars, 54"x36". 1/4", and can customize to size/shape. 

http://www.dyetrans.com/detail.php?item_no=MP003

This link should access it. It's mousepad in blank materials. Items M003.
Best wishes.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I peeked in Lou's work shop...via his website...and I don't see why it could not be trimmed down but would you really need anything smaller than 3.75 x3.75 or 4 inches?

I will let Lou ring his bell but I don't think the tee pad it is actually shipping yet. Got to give him ramp up time...but will be worth it to a lot of people I think...Not that we can't invent our own wheel, but he has done the work and put into a neat package


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Yeah, I actually think that is alot of material for the price, and it will the kind that can take high heat, whereas - if I buy it myself, will it be the right one?

Lou's scrolling banner on the tee square it link says "now available" and it's on sale...

If everyone didn't know that, Lou, Please save one set for me before they sell out, I just want to ask that one question before I buy it! That's if that means their shipping, okay? Buddy?

I trimmed a mouse pad, but little black flakes and chips keep getting on the clothes. I want to know if these pads will cut cleanly so I don't have to pick at the fabric before bagging it.

Loooou, you're right - "sometimes you just need a lift"  and this kind of lift won't cost a gal $5K!  Thanks!!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

charles95405 said:


> I peeked in Lou's work shop...via his website...and I don't see why it could not be trimmed down but would you really need anything smaller than 3.75 x3.75 or 4 inches?


Oh, and no, not smaller, but alot more than what comes in the package, so I want to chop them up to custom fit the inside of the dolly garments, but flaking edges are just going to keep me where I am already.

Thanks, Charles, always a pleasure. PS: I posted those test results from the cotton and poly questions a while back. You mentioned letting you know, and I did find I like the 50/50 - alot. Thanks for the point in the right direction!


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

Tee pad it.....great, now theres one MORE gift I have to get to surprise myself with this Christmas.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I started shipping today.. there are 5 sizes in a set. These will take the direct heat of 400 degrees at 30 seconds and will not damage them or puff up. If someone wanted a special size just let me know. But I based the sizes on what I have used in the past. I looked around awhile for the right material to use. I will soon be making a video.. Of course you knew that didn't you? Wait till you see my next project... LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Lou, just how many hats do you have in your closet? You are intriguing, I'll give you that!

Okay, I do need different sizes than what comes in the kit, but, I don't want you to do anything special.

Have you trimmed any of this material? If it cuts clean with a nice scissor, I am good to go (order) hehe.

Thanks!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Lou, just how many hats do you have in your closet? You are intriguing, I'll give you that!
> 
> Okay, I do need different sizes than what comes in the kit, but, I don't want you to do anything special.
> 
> ...


I cut all of them from a very large sheet. You just need to email me. No circles!!!!! Oh and if you notice I wear a baseball hat.. one at a time.. different colors. LOL


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

i dont know why, but, i still dont get what the tee-pad-it is for?


----------



## karlking85 (Sep 26, 2007)

As far as I'm guessing, it's to print evenly over creases and threading, such as around the collar and pocket.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

I look forward to getting them Lou, I know they will do as you promised. I still remember using my old ruler before the tsquareit was around. I know you tested theses well before offering them and I know you must believe in them for them to be associated with your name. I encourage all not to be left out and get them now before the back log starts. ..... Thanks Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hiGH said:


> i dont know why, but, i still dont get what the tee-pad-it is for?


Alex my friend... If you were to do a 2 sided shirt and the shirt had a pocket here is what you would encounter. If you placed a design on a pocket then that pocket would have seams around it. When press you assume that the press would flatten those seams and the transfer would be pressed flat. And it might.. but it might not as well. Buy inserting a pad in the pocket and raising the area away from the seams the press only goes where the pad raise it. Now turn over the shirt. You have a 10 x 10 inch design and you want to press it. Notice something?. yep the pocket on the other side has made bump in the shirt. You need to place something in the shirt (pad or pillow) to make that bump go away and your transfer is pressed flat with nothing stopping the press. Here is another. Onesies (child clothes) are small and if you want to place a 4 x 4 transfer in the center then you need to raise that area because the whole thing is surrounded by seams and snaps. The idea is sometimes you just need a lift.. How many times have you seen someone here tell us that the transfer is sticking in the center but not the edges. Commonly it is caused by the platen not falling flat on the transfer... Thus.. how it is used. was that helpful...


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Here is another. Onesies (child clothes) are small and if you want to place a 4 x 4 transfer in the center then you need to raise that area because the whole thing is surrounded by seams and snaps. .


And clothes with snaps or buttons down the back....(my issue)

And sleeves with a crease that just can't be fully ironed or pressed out - the pad gets the image on without the crease because of the lift up to the platen.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> Alex my friend... If you were to do a 2 sided shirt and the shirt had a pocket here is what you would encounter. If you placed a design on a pocket then that pocket would have seams around it. When press you assume that the press would flatten those seams and the transfer would be pressed flat. And it might.. but it might not as well. Buy inserting a pad in the pocket and raising the area away from the seams the press only goes where the pad raise it. Now turn over the shirt. You have a 10 x 10 inch design and you want to press it. Notice something?. yep the pocket on the other side has made bump in the shirt. You need to place something in the shirt (pad or pillow) to make that bump go away and your transfer is pressed flat with nothing stopping the press. Here is another. Onesies (child clothes) are small and if you want to place a 4 x 4 transfer in the center then you need to raise that area because the whole thing is surrounded by seams and snaps. The idea is sometimes you just need a lift.. How many times have you seen someone here tell us that the transfer is sticking in the center but not the edges. Commonly it is caused by the platen not falling flat on the transfer... Thus.. how it is used. was that helpful...


now i get it! must be the lawndale weather...

thanks lou


----------



## go10go4 (Oct 3, 2007)

Lou,

Haven't seen the pads yet. Are they thick enough to do ceramic tile on heat presses? 

Larry


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hiGH said:


> now i get it! must be the lawndale weather...
> 
> thanks lou


For those who want to know. Alex went lawndale Hign (CA.) and graduated in 2003.. I went to the same school and graduated in 62..


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

go10go4 said:


> Lou,
> 
> Haven't seen the pads yet. Are they thick enough to do ceramic tile on heat presses?
> 
> Larry


Larry I have not done tiles. But the pads are 1/4 thick. Let me know if that works because I can put that on the site. Lou


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

badalou said:


> For those who want to know. Alex went lawndale Hign (CA.) and graduated in 2003.. I went to the same school and graduated in 62..


 
Lawndale was one of our rivals in high school.. ..Lawndale and Lenox...lol..
I went to El Segundo High..


----------



## dan-ann (Oct 25, 2007)

Well I just ordered a set of the pads- If they work as well as the t-square I will be thrilled. I may have to order another t-square because my embroidery business is up stairs and my heat press is down stairs. I use the t-square as much in embroidery as I do for the heat press and it is never in the right location


----------



## bit_surfer (Jul 12, 2007)

great invention lou...i was just pressing the backside of some sport shirts with buttons and i am so used to using a towel inside to prevent the buttons from interfering. teepadit seems like a more professional way so i'm in for a set.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I started shipping today.. there are 5 sizes in a set. These will take the direct heat of 400 degrees at 30 seconds and will not damage them or puff up. If someone wanted a special size just let me know. But I based the sizes on what I have used in the past. I looked around awhile for the right material to use. I will soon be making a video.. Of course you knew that didn't you? Wait till you see my next project... LOL


 
Hi Lou,

I like the kit the way it is, I'd just cut one of them up. Do you use anything special when you cut them? Would I be able to customize a pad with clean edges if I use craft scissors, ya think? Thanks!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> I like the kit the way it is, I'd just cut one of them up. Do you use anything special when you cut them? Would I be able to customize a pad with clean edges if I use craft scissors, ya think? Thanks!


Yes, scissors do not work well. I built a special jig that I pass the sheet through (it is Big) and there is a slot for a blade to slide through and cut the pads. I bought a special knife for the cutting.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi Lou,
> 
> I like the kit the way it is, I'd just cut one of them up. Do you use anything special when you cut them? Would I be able to customize a pad with clean edges if I use craft scissors, ya think? Thanks!


I will upon request do custom sizes but you need to email for info, Lou


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mystysue said:


> Lawndale was one of our rivals in high school.. ..Lawndale and Lenox...lol..
> I went to El Segundo High..


And if I remember we beat your... LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I will upon request do custom sizes but you need to email for info, Lou


Okay, thanks - where should I email you at?


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

badalou said:


> And if I remember we beat your... LOL


 
Hmm funny i dont remember it that way...
rof..

I grad.. in 72.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Okay, thanks - where should I email you at?


You just click on my name on the left side for that info.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

mystysue said:


> Hmm funny i dont remember it that way...
> rof..
> 
> I grad.. in 72.


That was 59 - 62. after that i did not care. Fred Dryer played 62-64 (TV series Hunter, Cheers.) went on to play for rams.. (Then the LA RAms)


----------



## mystysue (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah .. i was in el segundo high during its good baseball years.. with G. brett and some others that went pro...

OK.. I ordered a set of pads Lou.. looking forward to trying them out..

thanks
sue


----------



## acemetaldrv (Sep 19, 2007)

Hi Lou,

You've done it again! Good job. For us newbies, you've been a great help, especially from your videos. For the rest, maybe they just have to contribute more than commenting.

Again, great job. We'll be looking forward to your next forum.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I started shipping today.. there are 5 sizes in a set. These will take the direct heat of 400 degrees at 30 seconds and will not damage them or puff up. If someone wanted a special size just let me know. But I based the sizes on what I have used in the past. I looked around awhile for the right material to use. I will soon be making a video.. Of course you knew that didn't you? Wait till you see my next project... LOL


 
Hey Lou,

What's the longevity of the product? If frequecy adds into that, say the same pad being used 15 times a day? How much use would it take to wear one out in a year would you say? Is it possible to wear them out?

Thanks so much-


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Lou,
> 
> What's the longevity of the product? If frequecy adds into that, say the same pad being used 15 times a day? How much use would it take to wear one out in a year would you say? Is it possible to wear them out?
> 
> Thanks so much-


They are made from the same substance as your pad on your press. They have a smooth cloth top. You can put them under a press without protection for 30 seconds at 400 degrees and they get hot but quickly cool down. I have been using a long time. I guess the only way to damage them is to cut them. You can bounce them off your husbands head and they won't leave a mark.. on the pad.. LOL


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> You can bounce them off your husbands head and they won't leave a mark.. on the pad.. LOL


 
Hahaha - he is Mark! 

So they pretty much just keep on going then? Okay, I'll email you and ask you about specific sizes, and thanks so much for putting these out. Very easy for us to get the right stuff now.


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> For those who want to know. Alex went lawndale Hign (CA.) and graduated in 2003.. I went to the same school and graduated in 62..


we were close to graduating the same year  JK..


----------



## 90chevytruck (Aug 24, 2007)

Besides the price, what is the difference between TeePadIt and Teflon pillows?


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

teflon pillows are thicker... they are silcon sheet wrapped around (sewn around some sort of heat resistance material...soft like a pillow...hence the name...boy am I smart or what? anyway the tee pad it appears to more flexible and try stuffing a teflon pillow in a tee pocket...ain't gonna happen. I have a set of pillows and they are over 1/2 thicker...probably closer to 3/4 inch


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Lou's pads are perfect,, if you have ever worked with mouse pads to raise an area then you know they are a pain in the butt,,, now with Lou's t-pad you have choices enough for every situation and if you need something special I am sure that Lou will help you out,, his service is next to none and I think he is truly dedicated to this industry and the people like you and me, he is just trying to make things a little easier for us... SO THIS BUD IS FOR YOU MR. TSQUARE-TPAD MAKING MAN


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

plan b said:


> Lou's pads are perfect,, if you have ever worked with mouse pads to raise an area then you know they are a pain in the butt,,, now with Lou's t-pad you have choices enough for every situation and if you need something special I am sure that Lou will help you out,, his service is next to none and I think he is truly dedicated to this industry and the people like you and me, he is just trying to make things a little easier for us... SO THIS BUD IS FOR YOU MR. TSQUARE-TPAD MAKING MAN


wait till you see my next project... And it willl be free... And don't send me emails asking what it is.. 
It is TOP SECRET!
How did you know about Bud being my Beer.. grandfater worked for 35 years for Busch in st louis. I think I had Bud before I had milk. lol


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

I know....I KNOW....it is a SECRET TOP.....oooh this is not 'guess what it is'.?? ..I get soooooooooooo confused... So many topics and so little time


----------



## hiGH (Jan 25, 2007)

badalou said:


> wait till you see my next project... And it willl be free... And don't send me emails asking what it is..
> It is TOP SECRET!
> How did you know about Bud being my Beer.. grandfater worked for 35 years for Busch in st louis. I think I had Bud before I had milk. lol


can we at least get a small tip as to what it is? 

come on lou.. just do it!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

hiGH said:


> can we at least get a small tip as to what it is?
> 
> come on lou.. just do it!


Nope.. but lets just say a few of my friends (you guys) inspired me to try this..


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a problem with snaps in the back of a shirt still making a lump through the mouse pad. Do you guys think a teflon pillow would be better for my problem with that? Being softer, would it absorb the shape of the snap better?

I lose lose alot of time with each press getting the buttons from under the image area. The mouse pad made this work feasible, but I still struggle. What do you think?

Thanks a ga-zillion - again!!

Lou, with this crowd, I am afraid.... very afraid.... as to what they may have inspired you to do...... JK, guys! But I do remember reading a post where as Lou became encouraged to draw finger hair back on his singed wittle digits!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have a problem with snaps in the back of a shirt still making a lump through the mouse pad. Do you guys think a teflon pillow would be better for my problem with that? Being softer, would it absorb the shape of the snap better?
> 
> I lose lose alot of time with each press getting the buttons from under the image area. The mouse pad made this work feasible, but I still struggle. What do you think?
> 
> ...


With the sponge of the pad I think the snaps would push into it and the top would be flat. I did it with buttons and it worked. However as I don't use the pillows then I guess that would have to answered by someone who has. I know Charles has the foam pillows. Maybe he can tell you before you buy them. 
Good thing about the hairs on your hand. They grow back.. wish I was so lucky for the top of my dome..


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Lou, I bow down before thine feet and gift thee with precious oils, herbs, and lots of beer! You, my friend, are the God of the Press!

I got my Tee Pad It set less than 24-hours ago, and I've already used 3 different sizes for different jobs. They are truly amazing, and really cut my work time. How, you ask? Let's explain, shall we?

Ok, so you spread your shirt over the bottom table of the press. Using your trusty Tee Square It, you align your transfer perfectly on the shirt. Then you have to remove the Tee Square It, and pull the shirt up on the table so the collar drapes over the edge, hoping that your transfer doesn't get knocked cock-eyed in the process.

Well...NO MORE!! Now all you gotta do is use a Tee Pad It under the shirt were your transfer will go, align the transfer with the Tee Square It, and press away! The thickness of the pad makes sliding the collar over the edge unnecessary. For two-sided shirts, simply press the front, turn the shirt over, slide the pad inside the shirt, align your transfer on the back, and press. Viola!

I also had to do a onesie for a friend of mine. I slid the 5" x 5" pad under the garment, and it worked like a charm!

BTW, this is NOT a paid advertisement for Lou; I just really appreciate the stuff he comes up with!

And there you have my 2-cents....

P.S. Lou, the check's in the mail, right?


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Drew said:


> Lou, I bow down before thine feet and gift thee with precious oils, herbs, and lots of beer! You, my friend, are the God of the Press!
> 
> I got my Tee Pad It set less than 24-hours ago, and I've already used 3 different sizes for different jobs. They are truly amazing, and really cut my work time. How, you ask? Let's explain, shall we?
> 
> ...


Wow, I am speechless.. that's a first. All I can say is.. I, I.. I am just happy I could think of something that helped my fellow pressers... Humbly, Lou


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> Wow, I am speechless.. that's a first. All I can say is.. I, I.. I am just happy I could think of something that helped my fellow pressers... Humbly, Lou


Lou, how wonderful for you and for us. Thank you for making these and sharing them with the rest of us like this. I did not even realize the beauty of not having to shift your work! That is awesome!!!!

I posted a question in tee square it after reading the above comment on using the tee square it on the tee pad and going straight to press. Too awesome.

Some people are meant to do what they do - and you certainly are in your element. Thanks again, Lou.

I will email you in a few hours if not tomorrow with my sizes. Thanks for the email, I'm honored. hehehe.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

I have not yet purchased the silver pad cover for my lower platen. If I use TEE Pad Its, do I still need that bottom pad cover?

What's the smartest route for longevity. I plan to buy the Tee Pad It, but if I don't need the teflon bottom cover, I'll skip the expense.

Anybody have any idea? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> I have not yet purchased the silver pad cover for my lower platen. If I use TEE Pad Its, do I still need that bottom pad cover?
> 
> What's the smartest route for longevity. I plan to buy the Tee Pad It, but if I don't need the teflon bottom cover, I'll skip the expense.
> 
> ...


YES!! In my opinion, the Teflon cover sheet for the bottom plate is a definite requirement if you want to protect the plate and keep it clean. For the little expense that it is, it's worth its weight in gold!


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> YES!! In my opinion, the Teflon cover sheet for the bottom plate is a definite requirement if you want to protect the plate and keep it clean. For the little expense that it is, it's worth its weight in gold!


Hi, thanks Drew, I just want to make sure with you, even with the Tee Pad It raising the press area off the bottom platen? Thanks so much for confirming for me if you do....


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hi, thanks Drew, I just want to make sure with you, even with the Tee Pad It raising the press area off the bottom platen? Thanks so much for confirming for me if you do....


IMHO, I would much rather be safe than sorry. Plus, there may be a case where you _can't _use a tee pad, for whatever reason. In those instances, you've got your bottom plate covered and protected...and you'll never have to say "Damn! Wish I had that Teflon cover sheet!" For somewhere between $20 and $30, what have you got to lose?


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

Drew said:


> IMHO, I would much rather be safe than sorry. Plus, there may be a case where you _can't _use a tee pad, for whatever reason. In those instances, you've got your bottom plate covered and protected...and you'll never have to say "Damn! Wish I had that Teflon cover sheet!" For somewhere between $20 and $30, what have you got to lose?


 
OK. It was your opinion I wanted, so thank you for giving it. Hearing your thoughts helps me sift through the questions in my mind about it, and reading your answer rings true to me, I like better safe than sorry.

It's only if the overwhelming opinion is that it's not neccesary, I might throw caution to the wind. Good point about times where it may not be used. 

Thanks, Drew!! Have a super day!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> OK. It was your opinion I wanted, so thank you for giving it. Hearing your thoughts helps me sift through the questions in my mind about it, and reading your answer rings true to me, I like better safe than sorry.
> 
> It's only if the overwhelming opinion is that it's not neccesary, I might throw caution to the wind. Good point about times where it may not be used.
> 
> Thanks, Drew!! Have a super day!


I will have to say that in the 2 years of using my Mighty press I never had to protect my pad. it looks as good today as it did when I bought it and I have done at least 3000 shirts on it. What I worry about most its the heat platen its self. And yes I have totally screwed that up a few times. But theses things are available and if you feel like you need the extra protection then just call it insurance.


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

badalou said:


> I will have to say that in the 2 years of using my Mighty press I never had to protect my pad. it looks as good today as it did when I bought it and I have done at least 3000 shirts on it. What I worry about most its the heat platen its self. And yes I have totally screwed that up a few times. But theses things are available and if you feel like you need the extra protection then just call it insurance.


 
Thanks, Lou. This is what I need to know... I may rather buy a batch of Ironall dark with the money. Have to figure out where to best spend me money. _I always feel like Mr. Crabs when I talk like that!!_ (Think Spongebob..)  

PS: Still going to email you - just taking longer than expected.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Girlzndollz said:


> Thanks, Lou. This is what I need to know... I may rather buy a batch of Ironall dark with the money. Have to figure out where to best spend me money. _I always feel like Mr. Crabs when I talk like that!!_ (Think Spongebob..)
> 
> PS: Still going to email you - just taking longer than expected.


Don't rush.. I know everyone is busy. I kind of like the time I have right now to develop the new web site..


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hi Lou, I just got the t-pads on Sat(12-15-07). i couldn't wait to test them out.i put a design on the left pocket on a shirt and a full design on the back.I had great success and the t-pads made the job go much quicker. I LOVE THE T-PADS. They are a exceptional tool that all heat press people will need to invest in. I think they will become as important in my shop as the teesquareit. thanks again. ....... JB


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Used the TPad IT today for the first time.

Pressing on zip hoodies across the zipper.

Worked perfectly.

I may have to order another set, since In cut the the biggest piece in half.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

What sizes would you guys like. feed back important. Email be though.


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

badalou said:


> What sizes would you guys like. feed back important. Email be though.


I think maybe there should be an option to order it as one whole piece, so that we can cut them to the sizes we most use. It was easy enough to cut them with sharp scissors.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

I will add an additional size. Large mat 15 x 15.


----------



## Drew (Sep 24, 2007)

badalou said:


> I will add an additional size. Large mat 15 x 15.


Lou, that's a fabulous idea! I've noticed that a lot of fashion t-shirt printers are doing designs that run from the shoulder(s) all the way down the front of the shirt. If you sold a 15 x 15, I could cut a vest-shaped Tee Pad (see photo attached) to slip inside the shirt and be able to do that very type of press!

PLEASE let me know when the 15 x 15 is available...I'll be the first to buy one!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Check the site this weekend. I have to figure the shipping and selling price..


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

badalou said:


> I will add an additional size. Large mat 15 x 15.


Just ordered the bigger pad size. now I should be all good for any "pressing" needs.


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

Now I feel dumb here, but I was using my tee pad for the first time last night with a polo shirt.

I struggled to get it inside the shirt and then align the shirt because of the rubber side grabbing the shirt material and causing ripples and wrinkles. 

To avoid interference from the buttons on the front side of the shirt, should I be placing the pad inside the shirt or underneath the shirt? I know the problem is user error. LOL

Thanks!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

billm75 said:


> Now I feel dumb here, but I was using my tee pad for the first time last night with a polo shirt.
> 
> I struggled to get it inside the shirt and then align the shirt because of the rubber side grabbing the shirt material and causing ripples and wrinkles.
> 
> ...


Bill, you can do both. The idea is to raise the area that gets the transfer away from the seams or other obstacles like buttons. Here is a tip. Place a piece of paper under the pad in the shirt and it should slid easier. at one time I was going to place a thin piece of plastic under the pads. That would have increased cost and I worried about the glue not sticking when heat was applied. I do use (for myself) a large sheet of plastic ,12x 14, under my 12 x 12 sheets when I place it in a tote bag. I slides in really easy and I pull the plastic sheet out before pressing. Lou


----------



## billm75 (Feb 15, 2007)

I tried it by placing BENEATH the shirt, last night, and it worked just fine, no problems whatsoever. 

Thanks Lou...great tool!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

billm75 said:


> I tried it by placing BENEATH the shirt, last night, and it worked just fine, no problems whatsoever.
> 
> Thanks Lou...great tool!


Glad it worked for you. Lou


----------



## SlideMyLexus (Aug 16, 2007)

Just placed the order for my tee pad it, cant wait to try it out!

Thanks Lou!

Josh


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Lou,
I've been using your tee pads for my tag labels that I'm heat pressing and it's been working great, but....today I did everything I usually do. Turned my shirt inside out, put the pad under the area I wanted to lift, prepressed, and then pressed and when I was finished the t-shirt had an outline of the t-pad and the whole shape was a light blue color. I don't know why this happened since I didn't do anything differently than usual. Any ideas? Suggestions? 
Thanks,
Roe


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

RocknRoePromo said:


> Hey Lou,
> I've been using your tee pads for my tag labels that I'm heat pressing and it's been working great, but....today I did everything I usually do. Turned my shirt inside out, put the pad under the area I wanted to lift, prepressed, and then pressed and when I was finished the t-shirt had an outline of the t-pad and the whole shape was a light blue color. I don't know why this happened since I didn't do anything differently than usual. Any ideas? Suggestions?
> Thanks,
> Roe


I take it your using the blue ones. OK you say you have been using them and this is the first time this happen. MMM Could there have been something in the shirt. Did you wash it before and use a bleach or something? This is a first for me.


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

badalou said:


> I take it your using the blue ones. OK you say you have been using them and this is the first time this happen. MMM Could there have been something in the shirt. Did you wash it before and use a bleach or something? This is a first for me.


No..there wasn't anything in the shirt. I didn't do anything to the shirt beforehand. I tried it 2 more times on 2 other shirts and it happened to those shirts also. It's wierd. The pad wasn't wet and there isn't any damage to the pad at all so I don't know what's going on. Any suggestion? Is there something I can put on top of the blue part of the pad so I don't get the mark? Thanks


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

RocknRoePromo said:


> No..there wasn't anything in the shirt. I didn't do anything to the shirt beforehand. I tried it 2 more times on 2 other shirts and it happened to those shirts also. It's wierd. The pad wasn't wet and there isn't any damage to the pad at all so I don't know what's going on. Any suggestion? Is there something I can put on top of the blue part of the pad so I don't get the mark? Thanks


As I use mine and have sold many without anyone telling me they have had this type of problem then I am at a loss to help you. you could place a teflon sheet over it. if you do not have it and as I am now selling them I will send you a 16 x 20 sheet and you can cut it to fit what you need. (Free of course)
send me your address in an email. All others pay cash.. LOL Also my new pads are white topped.. But that was because I changed companies.


----------



## Ascribe (Nov 14, 2007)

Thanks for sending the set of the T-Pad-Its I ordered in record time. Great service Lou! 

So that I could press a "Brand" label at the same time as pressing the image onto the front of the shirt, I trimmed one of the small T-Pad-It pieces into a "crescent moon" shape to fit into the neckline space of the back of the shirt. To trim the T-Pad-It I used Fiskars fabric shears - they're very sharp. My images and "Brand" labels are printed on the same transfer paper.

Prep & Pre-Press.
I placed a large T-Pad-It onto the lower platen, added the shirt so that the top of the collar was at the top of the platen (I have a 16"x20" press) and squared it up. Next I tucked the crescent shaped piece under the shirt at the neckline so that the collar edges didn't interfere. To keep the care label out of the way, I folded it up over the collar edge and either finger-pressed it (creased with a thumbnail, or by finger pressure) or held it out of the way with a chopstick while lowering the top platen, and pre-pressed.

Next I positioned my shirt transfer on the front and put my "Brand" label transfer at the neckline - so it would be printed on the inside of the shirt under the shirt's care label. I designed my label (it just has my logo and website address) to be round so I don't have to fuss with positioning it. 

Press
One press and both were affixed evenly and at the same time. As the front image is most important and I hot peel the JPSS transfer paper, I removed the image paper first, then the label. 

The care label folds back into place easily enough, and my "Brand" label is underneath. Thus my finished shirt has my "Brand" label for contact purposes - customer service and hopefully more sales. 

Thanks to the T-Pad-It this process requires only a little more time than doing the image itself. And you can have your own Brand label without the added expense of getting and attaching separate labels.

BTW, as some people (like me) dislike the separate labels at the neckline as they can be scratchy or they flip up and show while wearing the garment, they will cut the labels out. By transferring my Brand label onto the shirt, my contact information doesn't get removed - even if it ends up at a thrift store in the future!


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

badalou said:


> As I use mine and have sold many without anyone telling me they have had this type of problem then I am at a loss to help you. you could place a teflon sheet over it. if you do not have it and as I am now selling them I will send you a 16 x 20 sheet and you can cut it to fit what you need. (Free of course)
> send me your address in an email. All others pay cash.. LOL Also my new pads are white topped.. But that was because I changed companies.


I have a teflon sheet so I'll try placing it over the pad, but thank you for the offer. I'll try it out today.


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

RocknRoePromo said:


> I have a teflon sheet so I'll try placing it over the pad, but thank you for the offer. I'll try it out today.


Just wanted to offer customer support. Let me know how it works for you. Lou


----------



## RocknRoePromo (Aug 18, 2007)

Hey Lou,
Again, thanks for the offer...since I have the material I didn't want to make you send me something I already had, but it was greatly appreciated. I put the teflon sheet on top of the pad and it worked fine. Thank you for your support!


----------



## Theory13 (Nov 9, 2007)

Girlzndollz said:


> Hey Lou,
> 
> What's the longevity of the product?


hi lou, i was bummed that my fisrt press with your tee-pad-it's got them marked up.

i was pressing a plastisol transfer onto the back neck (on the outside) of a tag-less shirt. so i was using a pad to lift up the neck so that the front of the neck wouldn't press thru the garment.... (does that make sense?) --- so when i pressed the transfer, it heated up the existing transfer/label on the inside of the shirt.... and melted it into the tee-pad-it pad surface.  

for the rest of the shirts i did today, i placed some parchment paper on top of your pad each time. *just a thought... but could you make a teflon surface on the top of your pads? that would be priceless!!* 

cheers!


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

Theory13 said:


> hi lou, i was bummed that my fisrt press with your tee-pad-it's got them marked up.
> 
> i was pressing a plastisol transfer onto the back neck (on the outside) of a tag-less shirt. so i was using a pad to lift up the neck so that the front of the neck wouldn't press thru the garment.... (does that make sense?) --- so when i pressed the transfer, it heated up the existing transfer/label on the inside of the shirt.... and melted it into the tee-pad-it pad surface.
> 
> ...


That would be
a no. I have these cut for me. I am not sure what you did?


----------



## JustinB (Jul 28, 2007)

Would this work on a full-button mesh jersey?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

If you have questions specifically for Lou about his product, it's best to contact him directly via email, private message or phone


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

badalou is the bomb! This newbie bows to badalou!
-regina


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

reginammp62 said:


> badalou is the bomb! This newbie bows to badalou!
> -regina


when was the last time any man had a woman bow to him... When my wife drops something in the house and bends over to oick it up I tell her she does'nt have to bow to me in the house only when we are out... Of course when she gets up she just looks at me and says..








yeah, like that will happen... LOL


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou , it might be time for you to hir a security guard. I see it now BADALOU THE ROCKSTAR. .... JB


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

Im off the forum for a few weeks, and when I get back Lou has a department store full of products now. Man! 

I need to catch-up and pick up more tools.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Lou should change his name from Badalou to Marketinglou. ..... LOL ..... JB


----------



## badalou (Mar 19, 2006)

COEDS said:


> Lou should change his name from Badalou to Marketinglou. ..... LOL ..... JB


Careful... I appreciate the kind words. But there are rules here on the forum.. People are going to think I am paying you guys.


----------



## COEDS (Oct 4, 2006)

Hey Lou, just stating my opinion. My endorsement can't be bought......JB


----------



## reginammp62 (Jul 4, 2008)

Ditto JB. I like to acknowledge people's good will when I experience it and I don't know about anyone else but I found Badalou's 29 youtube posts invaluable in ramping up my understanding very quickly about the how tos of heat transfers etc. People should be able to give and accept kudos when well deserved without any potential fear of reprisal. I sincerely thank you Lou for your invaluable efforts and look forward to acquiring any and all tools that will make my transfer experience easier. Best regards to you and all on this list. regina


----------



## Girlzndollz (Oct 3, 2007)

reginammp62 said:


> .... I like to acknowledge people's good will when I experience it ........ .... People should be able to give and accept kudos when well deserved ...


I believe that's part of why Rodney added the "Thanks" button. The "Thanks" button is a great way to acknowledge someone's helpful post to you, and give them a kudos. 


Here is part of the post from the Thanks button thread:

*"There are also users who genuinely like to express their appreciation* for a particularly helpful post, but don't like adding a post that looks like they're post boosting.

We never want to get to a point where moderators have to delete people's "thanks" so a thread can stay on topic and still look readable without the "thanks" interspersed between posts.

Lastly, for the people that make those great helpful posts that you really want to show your appreciation for, they may not have an idea how many people really like what they are sharing if only some people say "thanks" and others shy away for fear of not "contributing" to a thread."


Here's a link to the full thread, if anyone would like more info:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t40987.html#post241654


----------

